# Gheenoe owners



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Want to hear from other Gheenoe owners ,the good ,bad and the ugly of them.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

I didn’t have a Gheenoe but I had a Riverhawk B60 which is essentially the same thing, and they are great boats it you keep them simple in my honest opinion. With just the necessary electronics. And who can beat fishing all weekend on 6 gallons of gas haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2019)

On my second one. #1.Classic is a stable boat have had loaded to the gills, its a mini battleship.
Just picked up new #2 LT25 two months ago more stable if you can believe that pretty darn dry test proven in heavy chop. mine is simple setup.. in other words two can move around their are others out there bar none the biggest bang for your buck... I've owned a lot of boats... Good Luck


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Great Beginner/specific style fishing. I had the NMZ and it was great and I miss if for the ultra skinny water fishing. Keep it simple, and it will be great!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I personally loved the LT25 model and often wish I never sold it. Had all the essentials and was set up to get me in the shallow, tight areas. Surprisingly stable for their width but could be sensitive to weight shifts.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Aug 29, 2015)

NativeBone said:


> I personally loved the LT25 model and often wish I never sold it. Had all the essentials and was set up to get me in the shallow, tight areas. Surprisingly stable for their width but could be sensitive to weight shifts.


NativeBone - what do you prefer about the LT25 over the Ankona you now own (and vice versa for that matter)? I'm considering Gheenoes and Ankonas (probably Shadowcast) and am curious about your $0.02. I'm not hopping across much open water, probably do about 75% of my fishing solo, getting skinny on mud flats and grass flats is important, want something quiet as I'm flinging flies.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Jeff Williams said:


> NativeBone - what do you prefer about the LT25 over the Ankona you now own (and vice versa for that matter)? I'm considering Gheenoes and Ankonas (probably Shadowcast) and am curious about your $0.02. I'm not hopping across much open water, probably do about 75% of my fishing solo, getting skinny on mud flats and grass flats is important, want something quiet as I'm flinging flies.


The Ankona is certainly a drier ride which I enjoy. I like the additional sqft the Ankona has when fishing with a buddy/wife. The deck space is a huge benefit in addition to the wide gunwales. The Ankona handles/rides better in bumpy waters.

With that being said and based on your fishing conditions, a Gheenoe would certainly serve you well. The next thing to be mindful of is the price point. I see a lot of used Gheenoes priced within the same arena as a used Ankona Skiff.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. More than happy to answer.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I had an NMZ and it was a fun little rig. Really just a 1-man skiff for a big dude like me but as I was coming from kayaks at the time I really appreciated how I could stand up and pole the thing and see fish to get my shots. But I was definitely limited in where I could run to because you need protected waters.

These days I'm hunting for an old 13' or original style 15'4" (basically the NMZ/LT10 with bench seats instead of decks) to use as a more stable canoe for creek fishing with my boys.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

This was my Gheenoe NMZ in like 2011 when I got it- the 9.8hp Tohatsu pushed it probably 20-22. When I got to where I wanted to fish I'd tilt up the motor and stand on the forward deck to pole it backwards. I have a collapsible, mesh laundry basket that I would set on the floor and weigh down with a wet towel and my rod standing up in it with line stripped out. I also had a push pole clip around my waist and when I'd see a red I would clip the pole into the holder, grab my rod and take the shot.

I sold it in 2015 when I bought my Panga.


----------



## markp (Oct 16, 2016)

I've had 7 total since the mid 80's . My best one was the LT25 side console great for 2 people fishing you can fight big fish stem to stern seamless .Skipped across chop wot 32mph w 30hp ,turn on a dime ,not that noisy . Caught Snapper in the keys / Cobia off shore on the west coast and Bull Reds and Black Drum in the inlets NE Fl. with large boats zooming by while sitting on the bow pedestal .So easy to launch and load if you don't like the conditions where you are just load up and trailer somewhere else . Cons / chopper gun boat ,very thin to keep it light . Once my trim tab barely bumped a bridge fender and blew out ,glass build up was too thin in that area .


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Ive got a classic and I really love it. I tore it down to bare fiberglass and built it how I want and it suited my needs well for years. (Its for sale now). As long as you treat it like a microskiff and dont try to fish 3 people, or run around in open water when its windy (Ive taken it all the way from islamorada to flamingo before on a nice day) it will serve you perfectly. cant find an easier boat to pole and not much will float skinnier/be more efficient .


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

It’s an addictive boat if it’s for the type of fishing you’re looking for. I have one and 7 of my buddies have them too. We all love them because of where we fish (the Everglades). Definitely a boat for two people and you do have to watch the chop some. But once you own one you tend to plan your trips a little differently to avoid potential situations.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I've owned 3 different Gheenoes, 13' Lowsider, 15.4 NMZ and an LT25. I've owned the 13 for 37 years and it has held up well. My LT25 I really enjoy as an all around boat. I take it all over Florida and South Georgia. It will hold 5 days worth of camping gear for an Everglades trip and can be hauled over downed trees on the St. Marys river. I've taken it in the ocean on calm days to fish tarpon along the beach and in the same day fish shallow marsh creeks for red fish. It handles chop as good as any boat its size but if it is windy you are going to get wet. I currently have 2 skiffs and a 22' Pathfinder and I use the LT25 the most. I have lots of video of the LT25 in action on my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEjZ5fY6mO5BRKE_pq_g7jA

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

I've had three, a 13 (two small) a 15,4 (too heavy to drag in and out of my truck), and now a lt25. I love this thing. All have been tiller models. I have only had my bay boat on the water 3 times in last 2 years because I like fishing out of the 25 so much. Only draws 3 inches of water. 20 Yamaha. I can do between 25 and 30 on the water with just me. Mostly fly fish in the marshes of eastern NC. It's got it's limitation (heavy seas are a no go) but it does the job really well


----------



## Timoto (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a classic It's my first gheenoe coming from a fish and ski bowrider. I have a little 6hp 2 stroke johnson and will ride out 14-15mph all day long with 2 people full gear and live well. I can fish 2 people super comfortable and solo fishing is even better. 

It has its limitations but I only fish the basin 75% of the time and venture out into the intercoastal on calm days . The only time its a wet ride is when i'm out in the open with lots of chop or some jerk in a big boat swamps me.

I think gheenoes are the best bang for the buck. You can find some really awesome deals in the used market.


----------



## Scott Hitch (Apr 5, 2019)

Have a classid stick steer with 25 merc 2 stroke. I love it because was an avid backwater kayak guy and I can get this almost anywhere I can take a Kayak. Fish mostly way back in Evergaldes park. Can access mangrove tunnels to back bays where nobody goes. Super stable (Im 240#) and wi th another person in boat never stability issues. Everyone I take is amazed at the fishability and comfort. I have had Dolphin, Hewes, Viper, flats boats and love this thing over all them. Plus even on 30 mile days only burn 3 1/2 gal. 


dafjib said:


> Want to hear from other Gheenoe owners ,the good ,bad and the ugly of them.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I have a LT25 with a 20HP Tohatsu. She runs great and floats incredibly shallow. They are not a real smooth ride in a rough chop but it sure makes up for it in stability and fishability. Check out the pictures on my page.


----------



## Terry Densford (Mar 28, 2019)

We have an old 15-4 and so far lots of motor problems to get her back up and running but we got it knowing whats to come! We are currently looking for a trailer new or used because it's too heavy to scoot across the mud at any tide up here in Jax haahah!!! doing some mods soon so, I'll be asking a ton of questions. First question: Where can i get a trailer that fits a gheenoe around here? HAHAHA!!! Thanks for the read and I'll be around. -Terry


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Call Gheenoe directly they deal in continental trailers


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Terry Densford said:


> We have an old 15-4 and so far lots of motor problems to get her back up and running but we got it knowing whats to come! We are currently looking for a trailer new or used because it's too heavy to scoot across the mud at any tide up here in Jax haahah!!! doing some mods soon so, I'll be asking a ton of questions. First question: Where can i get a trailer that fits a gheenoe around here? HAHAHA!!! Thanks for the read and I'll be around. -Terry


I would just reach out to Gheenoe, they are in Titusville and they would have a lot of info!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

You can go on customgheenoe.com as well for ideas. I'm remodeling a 1979 Gheenoe Highsider right now - basically gutted it and putting in front and rear decks. There's a bit of a cult following for Gheenoes and you'll see some CRAZY stuff done with them.

You can modify almost any trailer to work for a Gheenoe since it will only weigh a few hundred pounds on the trailer. My trailer won't be a true dry launch, but the Gheenoe is so light it's easy to launch and load.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Terry Densford said:


> We have an old 15-4 and so far lots of motor problems to get her back up and running but we got it knowing whats to come! We are currently looking for a trailer new or used because it's too heavy to scoot across the mud at any tide up here in Jax haahah!!! doing some mods soon so, I'll be asking a ton of questions. First question: Where can i get a trailer that fits a gheenoe around here? HAHAHA!!! Thanks for the read and I'll be around. -Terry


Hi , I got an old trailer cheap and took it to a welder shop a little cutting and fitting and new bunks and up rights and a wire kit a little paint and I had a new trailer that fit my 15/4 like a glove for less than 400.00. I have seen a lot of them on Craigs list .


----------



## Led0321 (Jan 26, 2020)

Good thread.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

dafjib said:


> Want to hear from other Gheenoe owners ,the good ,bad and the ugly of them.


I impulsively took the dive and bought a new gheenoe classic with a new 20 horse Yamaha. I got rid of my old Carolina skiff J16 and wanted to downsize/fish flamingo/have what I think is the best “solo skiff”/pole/Fly fish, majority of the time alone. Speaking alone for the classic Hull,(as I have no other experience in any other gheenoe Hull) I’ve had it a few months,have stranded my self twice,and caught plenty of red fish. I find the classic to be the minimum buy in hull for salt in my own personal opinion , but a ton of hardcore anglers rock the 15 high sider (I find the transom much too narrow). As someone stated on this forum (I can’t remember who) , something along the likes of , if you can learn to accept its limitations and understand what it’s for or how to use it properly, it can be a blast
.some random thoughts
I pick my days to go out and stick it close if she’s ugly. In a torrential down pour I don’t think any gheenoe is safe but I have yet to experience it, I’m currently installing a bilge in the classic. I find she gets blown around in the wind , could be a blessing if your stranded and have to pole into the marina with the wind on your back helping ,or a curse when your fly fishing alone trying to pole and the winds blowing you around right over the school. This boat will go through rough water but if stopped ,water will come over the transom and swamp her. I thought I’d be able to pole the boat alone from the back, but I quickly learned I was limited that way and had to pole from the middle bench , I got over it, but what about those whose spent a fortune on upgrades like a platform to not even be able to use it alone? I understand now that this boat is alluring to most but only beneficial to those who I feel are truly grass roots / minimalist types. With that said I’m usually alone camping in the Everglades or with a younger cousin. If I had to ditch this thing, cut it with a sawzall, and move on I’d find it easier then getting rid of a bulkier skiff.The classic Hull makes some noise in anything other than complete flat conditions, unless you have a second person or put a cooler in the front. For red fish I have had no problems but sneaking up on bonefish and big cudas in skinny water yes, the water usually smacks the bow. In the classic you will fall out before she flips over.


----------

